# 2016 Pigeon Talk Flying Colors Race



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Just putting this out there now to see what kind of interest I will have. As most of you know by now I am in the early stages of a quality color focused breeding program. At this time my focus is on the Black and White/Black birds. After that I intend on moving on to other rare colors and create race winning families of rare colored birds.

With that in mind here is what I am offering. I would hold a PT race of color were no BB, BBWF, BBSPL, BC, BCWF, BCSPL, SLVB or RC will be accepted into the race. Only rare colors, Blacks, White/Black ( as soon as I can get a pic on here I will show you my Salt & Peppers) and quality racing whites. Please do not send me your dove release birds. If they are not of tested and proven race quality you will be sending them to their death and that will do none of us any good. If you have a question on color please ask. 

The bird limit will be set at 30 birds and if all goes well I may raise that to 60 birds the following year. Depending on interest it will be either 10 lofts at 3 birds per loft or 15 lofts with a 2 bird limit. Birds will be accepted from March 1st through April 15th with no backups accepted. All birds will be flown in the same club race each week. It is a 9 race series with mileage as follows, 120, 146, 184, 211, 250, 211, 280, 250 and 346 miles. All birds that are in condition for that race will fly (it will be my call). Over all winners will be the club top point birds. Our race series runs from September through the end of November. Trophies will be awarded to the top 3 birds and champion loft.

Entry fee of ten dollars per bird will help cover cost of meds/vaccines and trophies. All birds will be vaccinated for PMV, POX and SALMONELLA as well as medicated for the norm at arrival, just prier to the start of the races and throughout the races as needed. 9th and 10th flights will be cut and pulled. The birds will be on "MY" light system and will fly with full body molt and a full wing. They will not only be trained to fly home but to win races and to trap like champions. With the hawks, wires, heat and humidity this is a tuff coarse and birds will be lost. Updates will be posted weekly throughout training and racing. Trapping order will be given every Sunday during the racing season before I head to the club with the clock. As soon as I have club results you will have club results and the same with combine results. The 3 leading points birds will be posted each week as well as champion loft leader. You will never wonder what is going on with the birds???? Video links will also be posted throughout training and racing.

Because of my present breeding program I have come up with a way for you to test your best rare colored birds and for both of us to gain from it. That will be a twist won't it. Upon arrival the birds become the property of the race organizer. Therefore I do not have to worry about loosing your birds. I am racing my birds. At the end of the race series I will place a few select birds into my breeding program. The rest, you as breeders will have the option to bring your birds back or not. The ones not wanted back by their breeder will be offered to the other breeders first and then given to new flyers and other PT members. For the owners of the birds that I select for my breeding program. I will save your boxes and the following year send you a pair of young either from the cross from your bird or two young from a different color (your choice). You pay the shipping. 

Please feel free to ask question so anything that is not covered above can be put in writing for all to see. I know a lot of you are also on face book. I have no desire to devote any more time on the internet so I do not face book. Will you please pass this on to those on face book that may not frequent us here any more. Who knows, maybe this will be a way to spark some life back into this forum. 

In closing, I would like to say. I know I can be, ok I am a little hardheaded, out spoke, abrasive, and anal at times and have ruffled some feathers on here. If you're one of them I hit with the business end of that stick I would like to say. I forgive you... Now your turn... All BS aside. One of the many things I do to the best of my ability is train racing pigeon and win races. Let's put our differences aside and have some fun. 

Mark/Ace


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> ...... I know I can be, ok I am a little hardheaded, out spoke, abrasive, and anal at times and have ruffled some feathers on here. ......... Let's put our differences aside and have some fun.
> 
> Mark/Ace


I think the term your looking for that I have seen in the forum in another post is a real pain in the Ace.  Putting that aside I would be interested. 

I have a few birds with the gene for spread in the loft. So far producing black or bar-less silver depending on the pairing. Would they qualify? One really cool looking bare-less sliver was the first bird back to the loft in the 300 a couple weeks ago. It's nest mate was 3rd and 4th to the loft in the early races. 

I would be up for sending two or three birds. Mine would most likely be closer to the tail end of your shipping window.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> I think the term your looking for that I have seen in the forum in another post is a real pain in the Ace.  Putting that aside I would be interested.
> 
> I have a few birds with the gene for spread in the loft. So far producing black or bar-less silver depending on the pairing. Would they qualify? One really cool looking bare-less sliver was the first bird back to the loft in the 300 a couple weeks ago. It's nest mate was 3rd and 4th to the loft in the early races.
> 
> I would be up for sending two or three birds. Mine would most likely be closer to the tail end of your shipping window.


Another term I have seen several times is Ace Hole... I know how I am and although I'm trying to improve myself I have learned to live with it.

It sounds like those birds would be perfect for this race. 

*Something else I just thought of. If all goes well and I hold this race the following year the 2 young from the birds placed in my breeding program could be used the next year as the entries for their breeder instead of shipping the young to them or them having to ship birds to the race. If so the birds entered in the following years race would have to be from their original entry and not another pair. To race these young or to ship other entries to the race will be their call.*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm up for it, I'll send a griz and a black. The only problem with the blk is that they seem to throw a dun every now and then.
Dave


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

I could send black or silver pair ybs


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Brown Family Lofts said:


> I could send black or silver pair ybs


The blacks are good but the silvers would have to be barless.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It appears this race will fill. I will have a full list of rare colors and colors that will be accepted for you soon.

I am making a list of interested members and they will be contacted at the first of the year to make sure the are in. If you are interested in placing birds in this race please post it here or send me a PM.

Thank you,

Mark/Ace


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be in with grizzle birds.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

You've peeked my interest since I've been raising 11 flight dun grizzles .. Unique enough 😀


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd like to join in on this one , I have some blacks , whites, grizzles and bar less silver that I could breed out of for this. Most likely I'd send a black.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

jwbriggs said:


> I would be in with grizzle birds.


I can see I will have to be very careful with the Grizzles or I will have a loft full of grizzles.

At this time I would say not the normal gray grizzles. White griz, Black griz, Dun griz, yellow griz, multi colored griz, mottled and so on will be accepted. If the race is not filled with the more rare birds I will allow the gray grizzles to fill the space.

If you have a doubt on the color of your birds please try to PM me a pic. Even though it seams we can't post pics I did have shorty PM me a pic???


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ssyyb2 said:


> You've peeked my interest since I've been raising 11 flight dun grizzles .. Unique enough &#55357;&#56832;


That is what I am talking about... How many people have 11 flight Dun racing Grizzles. I am looking forward to seeing them. Your name is on the list.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I'd like to join in on this one , I have some blacks , whites, grizzles and bar less silver that I could breed out of for this. Most likely I'd send a black.


Your on the list...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Color*

I am not an expert when it comes to pigeon colors. In looking this up here are some colors I think would qualify for this race.

Bar less
Almond
Yellow
Opal
Black
Indigo
Mottled 
Saddled
Cream
Rec. Red
Quality racing whites
some Grizzles
11 flight birds

If you have or think of other colors or abnormalities in our racing pigeons please post them and then enter them in this race.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I also have some super fun booted birds! 

Dun is dilute http://www.angelfire.com/planet/ronald47578/dusti.html I have splashes and grizzles. Mine carry recessive red from mom.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ssyyb2 said:


> I also have some super fun booted birds!
> 
> Dun is dilute http://www.angelfire.com/planet/ronald47578/dusti.html I have splashes and grizzles. Mine carry recessive red from mom.


I would like to see the booted birds. I have also heard of crested racers. Don't know if they have any real potential as true racers though.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine was =2nd champion bird so I don't know about you saying potential as true racers... They started out with 300 birds and ron stocked her.
http://www.angelfire.com/bowchallenge/bowresultschamp.html


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ssyyb2 said:


> Mine was =2nd champion bird so I don't know about you saying potential as true racers... They started out with 300 birds and ron stocked her.
> http://www.angelfire.com/bowchallenge/bowresultschamp.html


I was talking about the crested homing pigeons, not you birds.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Count me in , unless things change . I have red grizzles , near black grizzles , whites , snow grizzles , blacks/black splashes & usually good for a yellow . Depends on what shows happens to show up .
Kurps


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sound like fun ...."owners of the birds that I select for my breeding program"
can we still get them back? i rather have my bird back then a cross


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Something you may want to watch are how Flap does with 805 and 806 that he flew this year in his breeding program. They are off a bird out of 18 that salt and pepper bird. They both had 1st to loft.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok , I'm fuzzy on the recessive red color . I have a lot of reds & from what I just read , brick red , ( what I call it ) , would be recessive red . Am I correct assuming that ?
Kurps

Added ; never mind , found it online . Recessive red or Brick red .


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have recessive reds, blacks,booted grizzles in red and 11 flighted birds. Count me in if there's a spot


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*It is looking like this race is going to happen.* 

Everyone interested has been put on the list. We have more than 10 lofts interested already so it is looking like it will be 15 lofts at 2 birds each.


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm interested, count me in.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

blongboy said:


> sound like fun ...."owners of the birds that I select for my breeding program"
> can we still get them back? i rather have my bird back then a cross


Only the few birds selected for the breeding program would stay. All the rest of them are yours to bring back. the ones their breeders do not want back will first be offered to the other breeders in the race then to other PT members and new flyers.

If one of your birds is selected for the breeding program. I would like to give that bird two years in the program. At that time if you want the bird back It will be shipped back to you.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

atlabdi said:


> I'm interested, count me in.


Your in...


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Barless, Opal, Lemon Bar count me in.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd like in the color race!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

You are both on the list

*I will Post official rules and start setting this race up right after the first of the year.*


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> You are both on the list
> 
> *I will Post official rules and start setting this race up right after the first of the year.*


I would like to send 2 to 4 birds with the option on getting them back after the racing.

I looked over the colours and if you allow Trentons ( too many colours to list) I'm good. I know I won't be able to follow all the posts to this thread so please PM me if my birds will qualify for entry and how many I can send.

Thanks,
Richard Palmer
Toledo,Ohio


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Count me in if you have any spots left.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> I would like to send 2 to 4 birds with the option on getting them back after the racing.
> 
> I looked over the colours and if you allow Trentons ( too many colours to list) I'm good. I know I won't be able to follow all the posts to this thread so please PM me if my birds will qualify for entry and how many I can send.
> 
> ...


It will be 2 birds per loft. I have over 15 lofts showing interest already. As we know not everyone showing interest will send birds. I am sure this race will be full by April 15th 2016.

All birds become the property of ACE IN THE HOLE loft upon arrival. Only a select few will be held for the future breeding program. The rest will be returned if wanted back or offered to other PT members and new flyers. This will be for all birds entered in this race.

I have put you on the list as showing interest.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazybird said:


> Count me in if you have any spots left.


On the list...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What would you rather have a griz or a black, the black would have white flights.
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> What would you rather have a griz or a black, the black would have white flights.
> Dave


I would have to say the blacks. I can see I will have to be careful or I will end up with a loft full of GRIZZLES.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ace,

If you still have room I may have 1 or 2, depending if they turn out black.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to send you a couple of my Black's, I am working on creating a family of black's using a pair of black yb's from Dennis Kuhn and 2 pairs of black houbens out of 5starlofts. This is going to be my first season and I just joined the Schenectady NY RACING club. Can't wait to see if they are any good.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to send in a couple of black's, I am working on creating a family of black's using a pair of black yb's from Dennis Kuhn and 2 pairs of black houbens out of 5starlofts that have 490 and Black Bart ( South Africa bird's )


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I am not going to be able to have this race. * I have decided not to race my self any time in the near future. I have other thing in life that are very pressing and require my thought and time. I have kept some great pairs and am sending some young off to OLRs. 

Yours in Sport,

Mark/Ace


----------

